# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Post what is on your mind

## peace

A very hot day hear in Tasmania with Bush fires threatening communities.

----------


## est

I don't know what to post on this forum. Seems too lovey-dovey, when all I want to do is destroy things.

----------


## Chantellabella

> A very hot day hear in Tasmania with Bush fires threatening communities.



Sorry to hear that. The area around there is so beautiful. I hate to see it destroyed by fire. Is it close to where you are? Have the people been evacuated in the communities?

----------


## peace

> Sorry to hear that. The area around there is so beautiful. I hate to see it destroyed by fire. Is it close to where you are? Have the people been evacuated in the communities?



The fire isn't close to us but some communities have been evacuated, with gale force oven winds and temperatures reaching 40 degrees C which is 104  Fahrenheit it is not looking good.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yikes, that's awful. I didn't realize it got so hot there. The pictures you've posted makes it look almost tropical with the waterfalls and stuff. Is the bush almost a desert like environment?

----------


## Chantellabella

> I don't know what to post on this forum. Seems too lovey-dovey, when all I want to do is destroy things.



Sorry you're feeling stressed. I hear you about sometimes all you want to do is be mad and that's when the world seems to be a hallmark card, huh?

----------


## peace

> Yikes, that's awful. I didn't realize it got so hot there. The pictures you've posted makes it look almost tropical with the waterfalls and stuff. Is the bush almost a desert like environment?



Where we live in the south east is pretty dry, the west coast is where they have the  rainforests. Not desert like but our trees being  eucalypts  are very flammable with all the oil in them  so they burn with great intensity.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Where we live in the south east is pretty dry, the west coast is where they have the  rainforests. Not desert like but our trees being  eucalypts  are very flammable with all the oil in them  so they burn with great intensity.



I hope they are able to get the fires out. I know we get really bad fires here in the states. Texas had a bunch of wildfires within the last year and I know California gets them often. It's just so dang dry here. Although I heard it was going to snow tonight.

----------


## Coffee

> I don't know what to post on this forum. Seems too lovey-dovey, when all I want to do is destroy things.



I feel your pain. It also seems like every single fucking movie has a lovey-dovey theme to it. The world is just lovey-dovey at the very moments you don't want it to be.

----------


## est

I want to drink my coffee and burn me too. I also want to digress.

----------


## Sagan

Too many things. my mind is racing with anxiety!

----------


## peace

Well the weather in Tasmania has gone to hell in a bucket, with over  40 bush fires burning across the state over 100 homes lost. No sign of any rain and more hot weather to come. And they call Australia the lucky country.

----------


## onawheel

I don't like radio, but I love music.

----------


## Anteros

Must. Have. Coffee...

----------


## onawheel

back when I tried...



..and cared.

----------


## peace

Another day gone and I'm another day older.

----------


## peace

Australia is burning fires in most states.

----------


## Anteros

It's just very sad how things turned out.   Must count my blessings, though - and there have been many, most of them in the form of very kind people.

----------


## SmileyFace

I just wish I was "normal"... where I didn't feel so easily upset and whatnot when it comes to socializing with others.

----------


## Parthenia

My favorite facebook friend Denise, has deactivated her account. She was one of the most interesting writers I've ever encountered, I loved reading her stuff, and I'd like to know if she's okay. I've come here looking for her. Is she still here?

----------


## onawheel

I haven't seen her here for awhile, maybe she moved house?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

on my mind is potato cam, I took a pic today and wanted to see it and found other pics on my potato..


from december, the little hatch in the door at the psych ward... staring at it most all day and night waiting for checks -_0


been venturing out for coffee recently with my mum and her friends (this is how lame I am) and this particular cup only smiles at right handers and frowns at left handers.. aww


bunnies at the pet shop today :3 (apparently I'm not allowed one) :/

----------


## Anteros

Bedtime.

----------


## Koalafan

How antisocial I am

----------


## Sagan

Off the deep end I go once again ugh...

----------


## Anteros

> Off the deep end I go once again ugh...



 :Hug: 

---------


I'm tired, and just don't know what to do.   Meh, maybe I'm too serious?

----------


## L

I have 20 minutes left before my alarm clock goes off but it's been ruined by needing to pee.

----------


## Otherside

I overslept this morning. I woke up, usual time, then wake up again a few hours later and stare at the clock in disbelief...How?!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Thinking I need to get out of the house but not really having anywhere to go, or wanting to do anything. I need an excuse. Everything I think of is lame and boring. My life is so void of entertainment. This is a boring little city and I would love to live somewhere else if I wouldn't be leaving my whole family behind. I suppose I shouldn't be going very far with my dad home sick.  ::\:

----------


## GunnyHighway

My birthday is coming up (kinda..leap year, so not really) and my parents asked me where I want to go to eat. I have no idea. I've never been to most of the places in my city so it's hard to pick  :Confused:

----------


## James

God, I sometimes do the stupidest things, I don't know what's wrong with me....

----------


## onawheel

> God, I sometimes do the stupidest things, I don't know what's wrong with me....



you are human! ............right?

----------


## James

Yeah, thx...it's just...some things can't be undone....

----------


## Arcadia

Desperately need sleep, but I can't.  I don't want today to be a wasted day, there's plenty I could do... I just can't seem to move.

----------


## Otherside

Why do people seem to have a death wish when it comes to crossing roads? I saw a group of nine teenagers run in front of my car across the crossing. And then just as I try to get onto a roundabout, a woman with a pram rushes in front of me.

Oh. And once there was a kid who leapt in front of my car as I was going down the hill with a grin on his face, obviously thinking my annoyance would be hilarious, or something. He didn't find it that hilarious when I couldn't stop in time due to the fact that there is this thing called a stopping distance and antilock-braking systems, and when I hit the breaks, the car doesn't just come to an immeadiate halt. It moves a bit more forward. So you leap two centimetres away from a moving car, you are going to get nudged by it when it tries to stop.

----------


## life

i hurt someone i care deeply about, misunderstandings followed, please dont give up on me, how do i fix this  ::(:

----------


## invisible12

I miss you, dearly.  I'm such a failure, I'll never do anything right, no matter how hard I try.  I love you more than anything, but you do not any more, and you liking somebody else brings me extreme pain.  I'm sure he is everything I'm not, I'm completely inferior.  I wanted to sweep you off your feet, make you smile, make you feel confident in yourself, fill your voids, make you feel lucky, to give you somebody that you would want to spend the rest of your life with and be happy.  When you loved me, for the first time in my life, I actually thought I was going to live and have a future, but all of that is gone now, and I'm more serious about dying now than ever.  Is being good enough good enough too much for me to ask?  ::'(:   :Rain:

----------


## Koalafan

Pie  ::):

----------


## Arcadia

I wish people would never play games and we'd all just be honest with each other.  I'm sick of being confused and hurt.

----------


## life

arcadia  :Hug:

----------


## Arcadia

^ Thank you life, I needed that.

----------


## Misssy

I feel tired, and I wish I had more energy

----------


## Arcadia

I have to find that letter.  There's more to do today, but I'm happy with what I've done.  I need to keep working and face what I've been avoiding.  It feels good to address it and then take the steps needed to resolve it.

----------


## Arcadia

Sometimes you have to give up on people...not because you don't care, but because they don't.

----------


## Misssy

Stupid customers is what is on my mind.....somebody who bought something a year ago now wants a discount because they saw the same thing less expensive...but they already agreed to buy it A WHOLE YEAR AGO...and a certain price...and I am suppose to be nice to them... I am annoyed.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Everything. Everything is on my mind tonight. My brain won't shut up.

----------


## Misssy

My neighbors outside my window won't shut up.

----------


## Teddy

Cotton

----------


## Chantellabella

> Cotton



LOL!

Why do I have trouble sleeping?

----------


## Chantellabella

God, 

I'm sorry for what I said.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Thinking about my grandmother that I visited for the last time before I left for Calgary. She's so frail and in pain, but there's nothing we can do about it. She's most likely gonna be in that home for the rest of her life, and I don't think I'll ever visit again seeing as I'm so far away now. She screwed up a huge part of me and my life, but I can't help but feel bad for how she's doing.

----------


## SmileyFace

I can't stand these feelings I've been experiencing. So much anxiety and guilt... over everything I am doing. If I don't do something, I'll feel bad. If I do do that something, I'll feel bad. I wish I ddn't complain to this person in the texts about stuff.. now I feel like I'm using them as a soundboard when I know that, in reality, that's not the case. After all, I've hardly said anything about what's going on in my world... and I know not saying anything about myself annoys them too. But ugh I dunno...

I always feel like I can't do ANYTHING right. I'm scared of like... everything.

----------


## VickieKitties

Guess I'd probably have more friends if I was more willing to tolerate other peoples bullshit, not something I've ever been good at.

----------


## James

I keep playing over and over in my head the last few days before my girl passed away.  It's been a year and a half, and sometimes I still can't believe it happened.  God I miss her so much.

----------


## Misssy

> I keep playing over and over in my head the last few days before my girl passed away.  It's been a year and a half, and sometimes I still can't believe it happened.  God I miss her so much.



 ::(:    That's sad. Distractions with other people really can help to take your mind off of it, maybe. 

Hope you are holding up okay.

----------


## Koalafan

I think its finally time I see a therapist. This is WAY overdue.

----------


## Total Eclipse

someone special......

----------


## Chantellabella

My 28 lb cat. He seems to think it's funny to sit half draped on my head while I'm sitting in my office chair. I feel like I'm wearing a fur cap in Siberia.

----------


## James

> That's sad. Distractions with other people really can help to take your mind off of it, maybe. 
> 
>  Hope you are holding up okay.



Thanks, Misssy.

----------


## Otherside

scrivener is epic!  ::D:

----------


## Teddy

White cotton.

----------


## Skippy

> White cotton.



Awwww, I'll give ya lots of it.

....... :alone: 

fuckin' lonely as hell...  ::

----------


## James

I'm really lonely.  And I really, really miss her.

----------


## Otherside

My grandfathers had a stroke. He's just been taken into hospital. And I don't know whether I need to pay for a flight to get up there or not.

----------


## Hush

I hope someone is working on personality transplants because there are so many people in this world that would benefit from one.

----------


## Skippy

I miss the 80's and 90's sooo much. Once 2000 hit, [BEEP] got boring. Wish we had some new stuff to do. I dunno why but each new gen is getting stupider so I guess  we'll never see days like those again... *sigh*

----------


## SmileyFace

I feel so horrible asking my significant other to join me on a trip to a museum this week. I want him to come so bad, but because of that, I feel like simply asking him to join me is almost like I am demanding him to go. He hasn't given me a clear response yet whether or not he wants to go. I'm trying not to let my hopes up. I mean, it's okay if he can't go, I know he really does have a lot of homework to do, so that's understandable. *sigh* the average person wouldn't freak out over this, but I am over this... so ridiculous.

This has been on my mind for days now... especially today.

----------


## Misssy

nothing is on my mind I had a beer and hot sauce is on my tongue and all I wanna do is go to sleep and it's sat night and I am all alone etc.

----------


## VickieKitties

It's weird to walk around feeling extra fat, but still fit into a smaller size.  My brain is a liar.

----------


## James

My first group therapy session this Friday.  I'm really dreading it, I'm so anxious my stomach is in knots.  God I do not want to go.  Really, really am having to make myself.  Fuck, going had better be worth all this.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> My first group therapy session this Friday.  I'm really dreading it, I'm so anxious my stomach is in knots.  God I do not want to go.  Really, really am having to make myself.  Fuck, going had better be worth all this.



Good luck, I hope you find it helpful. I stopped going to therapy when my therapist suggested group therapy. Can't remember if I was too afraid to go or I just didn't think it would help. Either way, I regret not going. This was years ago. I'm sure I would have gained _something_ from being around people who could relate.

----------


## James

Thx.  Yeah, I'm thinking that at some point I'm gonna bail.  There's nothing more terrifying to me than sitting in a little circle and spilling your deepest, darkest secrets to a group of total strangers.  I'm gonna try to make myself do it though.  It's not too late for you to go back, ya know  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Well when you say it like that... :Tongue: 
Just remember that they're spilling their secrets too, and probably feel as thrilled as you do about it.

I wouldn't mind going back to be honest, but at this point I'd be starting from point A again and I couldn't be bothered. It's something that would have helped me more back then than it would now.

----------


## Koalafan

Your boyfriend is an asshole! I don't get how everyone else but you can't see that =/

----------

